# Knuckle couplers again!



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

What’s with American flyer knuckle couplers? Is there anyway to get them to stay attached? I have used oil and that fine black powder, wire ties and wire! What do you guys find that actually works? Thanks folks, John


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I only have about 20 of the Gilbert knuckle coupler cars on the layout. None of them have ever spontaneously uncoupled while running. The freight trains I operate are around 18 cars long. The Gilbert passenger train is 8 cars in length. I have done no maintenance to any of them. On previous layouts using Gilbert track if a car uncoupled it was always because the coupler height was slightly low. They would then uncouple when the pin went over the turnouts or crossings.
I have a lot of SHS and AM freight cars on the layout, these never uncouple nor do the AM Budd cars. The AM heavyweights were a real pain, always uncoupling going over the turnouts because the couplers were too low. The fix for that was to replace all the 4 wheel trucks with 6 wheel trucks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Just oiling the knuckles is not enough, you have to work the coupler a bunch of times.
If I have a coupler coming open, I oil it and work it. That has always worked for me.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

mopac said:


> Just oiling the knuckles is not enough, you have to work the coupler a bunch of times.
> If I have a coupler coming open, I oil it and work it. That has always worked for me.


Thanks, thought I did that but maybe not enough!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Try again. It seems my gilbert couplers have a metal slide or metal something that
moves to open or close coupler. It gets rust on it and it needs to move smoothly. If
it doesn't drop completely back in its place the coupler will open and drop cars. Oil
will clean the rust off but needs to be worked a bunch. Its messy, but I use plenty of 
oil and when it seems to be working correctly I clean excess oil off coupler with a paper towel. Good luck with them.
Try oiling from top and bottom of coupler. You will see that metal slide once it starts moving.
They get rusty and dry. That does not make things move smoothly. I don't think black dry graphite
will clean the rust off.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*right or wrong*

I put a dab of hot glue on my New Haven car's couplers... I figure I can always gouge it out with a pick later... 
dr bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That would certainly work dr bob. I have a couple AF uncouplers but I don't use them.
I don't do any switching. I make up a train with the HOG method (hands of god) LOL
and run it.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*Yep... same here*

There is a thread somewhere about using those rubber bands kids use for braces with the link couplers... I''' have to find that and reread it. I used my wife's hair dryer on those and that seemed to free them up....
good luck
dr bob


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks mopac and dr bob, I tried the oil and work them method and it seems to help a little....I will keep this up until they hopefully stay coupled....I use the hog method two and just run whatever....If you find the link coupler thread please let me know where to find it...Thanks again to all, John:appl:


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*Can't find the thread about rubber bands...*

for kids braces for link couplers... I thought it was on this website.
sorry
dr bob


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*Spoke too soon*

Here you go....

https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/link-coupler-problem

dr bob


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

drbobderrig said:


> for kids braces for link couplers... I thought it was on this website.
> sorry
> dr bob


Maybe this is the one. https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=174956


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I agree with AmFlyer. When mine uncouple, it is usually over a switch or a re-railer section of track. If you raise them a bit it usually works. But, I have found that when link couplers have been replaced with knuckle couplers and the pin, it is almost impossible to raise them enough. Reverting to link couplers solves the problem for me.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The rerailers seem to be the worst offenders.
After reading all the above posts I conclude I have been very lucky that the few Gilbert knuckle coupler cars I operate stay coupled reliably. Most of the knuckle coupler cars I have on the layout are SHS, AM or MTH. Their couplers seem reliable.
I rarely switch knuckle coupler cars because they are unreliable. The primary issue is the couplers do not always line up, especially on curves. I do couple and uncouple engines but most of my engines have electrocouplers. When I switch freight cars I use link coupler cars. I do have a lot of transition cars to connect links to knuckles.


----------

